# Netzwerk mit 2 Rechnern + DSL



## Zipper02 (28. Dezember 2002)

Hallo,

ich hab zwar jetzt im Internet rumgesucht, aber für mich ist das noch alles ziemlich kompliziert, da ich mich in Netzwerken überhaupt nicht auskenne.

Also ich habe 2 Rechner und einen DSL Anschluss und möchte an das Netzwerk auch 2 Drucker und evt. einen Scanner anschließen können.
Ein Hardware Router kommt für mich nicht in Frage > zu teuer  

Ich möchte das mit einem Hub und nem Softwarerouter lösen.
Kann mir jemand helfen und ne kurze Erklärung abgeben ?

Danke


----------



## Rettungsdackel (8. Januar 2003)

am besten du holst dir einen samba server aus dem netz und installierst den auf dem rechner mit dsl-anschluss. (rechner muß dann an sein, wenn du mit dem anderen ins netz willst). und trägst beim zweit-rechner als gateway die netzwerk-ip des hauptrechners ein.


----------



## melmager (8. Januar 2003)

welches os denn??

ps scanner im netz geht nicht


----------



## generalgodlike (13. Februar 2003)

so...

Also ich übe nicht gerne krietik aber für einen LAN noob ist es schwer über samba einen vernümpftigen router zu bauen! 
Ich empfehle dir http://www.fli4l.de diese seite gibt dir über alles auskunft!
1. Was du brauchst
2. wie du die Geschichte anstellst
3. Wie du nen scanner usw. benutzt

Fli4l ist echt geil (was diese sache betrifft!)

cu generalgodlike


----------

